# A tool for holding angled parts



## Chuck Rhoades (Dec 8, 2012)

I made this tool a long time ago to hold parts that have angled faces that would otherwise be impossible to hold. It is simply silver soldered together.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice. Something else I will have to make. Thanx for sharing.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 8, 2012)

I needed one of those yesterday thanks for sharing.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 8, 2012)

Chuck    

That's a great idea :thumbsup: 
A tool like this would come in handy in my shop.
Looks like another tool to make up :thinking:
Projects are good, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ecdez (Dec 8, 2012)

I needed one yesterday also!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Feral Machinist (Dec 9, 2012)

Great idea. A thought popped into my demented brain, if you replaced the round bar with a ball and gave the ball something to sit on (not the moveable jaw of the vice), it would grab things that are not square vertically as well. Mmmmmm, might work. Will have to have a go. I've got a lot of castings to machine soon.
Alan


----------



## bpratl (Dec 9, 2012)

The Feral Machinist said:


> Great idea. A thought popped into my demented brain, if you replaced the round bar with a ball and gave the ball something to sit on (not the moveable jaw of the vice), it would grab things that are not square vertically as well. Mmmmmm, might work. Will have to have a go. I've got a lot of castings to machine soon.
> Alan



That is also a good improvement to a great idea, I am going to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Topos (Dec 9, 2012)

Brilliant! So simple. So effective! So immediately useful.

Many thanks.


----------



## churchjw (Dec 10, 2012)

Very good project.  Need to make one.  Thanks for the idea.

Jeff


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 7, 2014)

I know this is super old but I think it's pretty genius tool. Worth a bump and on the to do list


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 7, 2014)

Keep in mind that standard dowel pins are case hardened and can leave impressions in your vise jaw, especially a cast iron vise.. A softer pin will be fine, like a stainless 303, 304, or 316 (common). The ball on a base would make this a non issue, and is a good improvement.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 7, 2014)

There is a similar vise insert on ebay for around $100. Personally, It looks to me like you could easily get into trouble and have your part and insert flying out of the vise! Especially if you made a cut in the wrong direction and with the cutting tool pressure pushed on the part and un-wedged it from its angled hold!


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 7, 2014)

With a good mill stop behind it would it not lock it's self in pretty good?


----------



## george wilson (Jun 8, 2014)

You can also make an angled workpiece holder by sawing off 2 slices of a good size gear and letting the round sides mesh in your vise. The 2 flat surfaces are left to bear against the vise and the work respectively. A large gear is best,of course.

A piece of brown paper placed between the pin and between the flat surface and the work on this design shown here will help prevent slipping.


----------

